# Check out this pic...



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

That's pretty cool...you hafto wonder tho, is it real? I see no reason why it wouldn't be tho, seeing as the shell doesn't grow with the crab.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, thats pretty cool, and it very well may be real. Its possible


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's pretty cool. Where did you find it? Such a thing would be great to have for educational purposes.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

wierd... but cool.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.frostfireseeds.com/hermit-crab-in-a-glass-shell

theres the direct link...

thats the best i can do...

-me


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Thats definitly cool but kinda weird.


----------



## Mr.Buggy (Nov 6, 2006)

cool......


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow - that is a fantastic picture. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Kinda makes you wonder if the glass shell would be too heavy for it to use ...
Cool pic though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

They can't be any heavier than what they use in the wild...when I was in cozumel scuba diving, down 60 feet in the water, my cousin and I found hermit crabs with conch shells 10-12 inches long....those were some freakin huge hermit crabs...lol not the same species, I know, but still, the weight I'm sure is so little difference for the crabs to lug around.


----------

